# Sinamics G120 Umrichter schaltet das "run" signal sehr spät



## Rafikus (13 Dezember 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe zur Zeit mit den Sinamics G120 Umrichtern zu tun. Diese werden über das CU240E-2 DP  an den Profibus angebunden. 
Im einzelnen geht es um das "run" Signal des Umrichters, welches einiges später kommt, als bei anderen Umrichtern, welche wir in der gleichen Anwendung immer wieder eingesetzt haben (ältere Siemens, ABB350, ABB355, ABB550, Eurotherm, Danfoss).
Bis jetzt konnte man im Programm den Umrichter Starten und dann nach 2 sekunden auf das "run" oder "Motor läuft" Signal achten und bei dessen Ausfall reagieren.
Bei den Sinamics reichen diese 2 sekunden nicht aus. Bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen Hinweis bei Siemens gefunden, welcher sich mit genau diesem Punkt beschäftigt.
Hat vielleicht jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit dieser Problematik?

Gruß,
Rafikus


----------



## zako (13 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Rafikus,
beim G120 ist mir dieses Problem jetzt nicht konkret bekannt, aber ich versuch mal die Ursachen zu erkunden.
Zunächst mal wird das Gerät eingeschaltet - da wird ggf. zunächst das Netzschütz geschlossen (je nachdem ob vorhanden, entsteht je nach Ansteuerung ein (normallerweise sehr) kleiner Verzug).
Nun erfolgt die Vorladung. Vermutlich hast Du ein PM240, welches mit einer relativ hohen Zwischenkreiskapazität gesegnet ist (was zwar einige, je nach Anwendung zum Teil auch wesentliche Vorteile bietet) aber je nach verbauten Vorladewiderständen zu einer ggf. längeren Vorladezeit führt. 
Wenn nun der Zwischenkreis geladen ist, wird eingeschaltet. Da läuft dann die Aufmagnetisierung des Motors - je nach Motorgröße können diese signifikante Zeiten haben. Ich "vermute", dass der G120 nach Ablauf dieser Zeit erst r899.2 = HIGH setzt, obwohl natürlich schon während der Aufmagnetisierung Strom fliesst - vielleicht gehen die anderen Umrichter damit anders um (ggf. sogar der MM440).
Folgende Maßnahmen fallen mir zunächst ein:
1. Zum Test Netzschütz geschlossen lassen (falls hier ein Problem sein sollte)
2. Die Einschaltreihenfolge ggf. anpassen - statt Wechselrichterfreigabe, AUS3, AUS2 zuerst setzen und dann über AUS1 einschalten lieber mit AUS3, AUS2, AUS1 setzen und dann über die Wechselrichterfreigabe einschalten.
Also im Steuerwort Bit 2 (AUS3), Bit 1(AUS2), Bit0 (AUS1) setzen und dann über Bit 3 (WR- Freigabe) einschalten.
3. ggf. Aktivierung der Schnellmagnetisierung 

Das ist das was mir so einfallen würde. Bei einer Inbetriebnahme mit SINAMICS S120 Chassis Motormodulen (DC/AC- Geräte) hatte ich mal das Problem mit der "DC- Schalterentprellzeit", die ich dann auf 0 gesetzt habe (die braucht man auch nur, wenn man Motormodule auf einen geladenen Zwischenkreis zuschaltet) - dann wurde auch gleich eingeschaltet (aber das sollte bei einem AC/AC- Gerät nicht der Fall sein).

Grüße
Zako


----------



## miami (14 Dezember 2012)

Der Trick ist, den Umrichter einzuschalten, aber ohne Wechselrichterfreigabe (wird auch Impulsfreigabe genannt). Das eigentliche Einschalten erfolgt aber nicht mehr mit EIN/AUS1 (Bit 0), dass musst Du schon früher sezten, sondern mit Bit3. Auschalten am besten aber durch wegnahme des Bit0, sonst trudelt der Motor immer aus.

In diesen FAQ steht was über die (Standard) Reihenfolge der Bits (Achtung: bei der neueren CU240*-2* sind die Parameternummern vermutlich anders, das Prinzip gilt aber immer noch).
Ansonsten schau dir das Steuerwort im G120 Handbuch an.


----------



## Rafikus (17 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

danke für Eure Antworten.
Bei dem beschriebenen Fall wird das Leistungsteil schon viel früher versorgt und zwischendurch nicht mehr abgeschaltet. Über den Bus liegt die Freigabe auch schon vor und dann wird das Bit für EIN/AUS gesetzt.
Ich werde es bei Gelegenheit mit der von Euch erwähnten Möglichkeit versuchen, die Reihenfolge anders zu setzen.

Gruß,
Rafikus


----------



## Michael Müller (2 April 2017)

Ein ähnliches Verhalten ist mir bei dem Wechsel von MM420 auf den G120C am PN auch jetzt erst aufgefallen. Die Antriebe wurden immer mit Aus1/Ein gestartet. Jetzt mit dem G120C starteten die Antriebe alle unterschiedlich.  Bis zu 350ms Verzögerung.
Das ist der Wert der auch im p346 Aufmagnetisierung steht. Dieser wird anscheint bei der Motorberechnung dort eingetragen. 

Um ein sofortiges Starten der Antriebe zu realisieren, werde ich diese mit Sollwert 0 einschalten und denn Sollwert zum Starten anlegen. Wobei das bei länger Stillstandszeit sicher zur Erwärmung des Antriebs führt.

Bei Benutzung als Technologieobjekt unter S7 1500 wird mit MC power auch der Antrieb so eingeschaltet. Genau untersucht habe ich das noch nicht. 
Aber der FU scheint den Motor schon zu bestromen. Mit dem Befehl MC Velocity wird dann der Sollwert aufgeschaltet.

Vielleicht weiß es ja hier jemand genau oder weiß wo es steht. Einschaltreinfolge G120 habe ich jetzt noch nicht gefunden...:sad:

Jetzt doch...

Sinamic G120 Statuswort.


----------



## zako (2 April 2017)

... Schau mal ins Listenhandbuch / Funktionsplaene.
Dort ist die Ablaufsteuerung dargestellt.


----------



## Michael Müller (2 April 2017)

zako schrieb:


> ... Schau mal ins Listenhandbuch / Funktionsplaene.
> Dort ist die Ablaufsteuerung dargestellt.



Danke dir Zako. 

https://cache.industry.siemens.com/dl/files/599/59745599/att_65925/v1/LH13_0112_deu.pdf


Hier auch noch mal das Zustandsdiagramm:

https://support.industry.siemens.co...-netz-ein-und-ein-aus1-befehl-?dti=0&lc=de-WW


----------

